# Lyrid Meteor Shower



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 21, 2007)

Meteor Shower Peaks Before Dawn on the Lord's Day (April 21, 2007)


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 21, 2007)

Is 5:30 PDT too late to watch them? (If not . . . maybe I'll get to watch while walking to the bus tomorrow!)


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks Andrew*

You da man.

You mentioned the last shower and I headed out to a secluded soccer field. I'll head out there tonight (a lot wamenr) and catch some more.

Thanks brother.


----------

